# Jimmys gonna mill some logs



## Rookie1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Im not familiar with millin with a chainsaw but I see next episode Jimmys gonna cut open one of his finds.Are you millers excited? Are you happy to see milling on the TV? Are you ready to get some national exposure? Or are you thinking he is gonna flub it all up? I curious to see what happens.


----------



## Mike Van (Apr 29, 2009)

I can guess what happens ":bang: James The X*^*?>! saws got no :censored: gas in it! You dumb :censored::censored: I told you to get that :censored:gas! This :censored:chains too :censored: dull James! You :censored:


----------



## biggenius29 (Apr 29, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Im not familiar with millin with a chainsaw but I see next episode Jimmys gonna cut open one of his finds.Are you millers excited? Are you happy to see milling on the TV? Are you ready to get some national exposure? Or are you thinking he is gonna flub it all up? I curious to see what happens.



JAMES 
:censored:damnit my saw broke. :censored::censored: I just :censored: the log up. My :censored::censored: mill just broke.


----------



## pops (Apr 29, 2009)

it kinda looked to me that there was some metal spikes and other assorted goodies hiding in them logs this should be real entertainin i can hear it now james why didnt` you pull them @%$$&&$#$ nails out !


----------



## 68 Automag (Apr 29, 2009)

If he gets the money he says he does for those logs why would he mill them with a chainsaw? Seems like a waste of wood and a good way to f it up.


----------



## KRP (Apr 29, 2009)

Local mills may not want to process them from his small operation because of the face time, aggravation, and guarantee of payment, or the batch is too small. Sometimes when you don't want a job you price it high.


----------



## Laird (Apr 29, 2009)

68 Automag said:


> If he gets the money he says he does for those logs why would he mill them with a chainsaw? Seems like a waste of wood and a good way to f it up.



Just par for the course. None of any his other equipment is up to speed either.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 29, 2009)

fitting to the rest of his operation he would be using the backside of an old "crosscut" styled saw, with one handle missing and his son on that end...


----------



## bigskyguy5 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Aqua loggings web site*



[/SIZE] I thought that I would let everyone know Aqua loggings website.

www.ssaqualogging.com when you all get a chance check it out and read why they came and took his logs. He tried to get a permit to do what he does. The state said we never had a permit for that. So go do what you want. He did. He may not be the all around swell guy to work for, but he is clearing out alot of old dead heads floating around and i can assure anyone you do not want to run in too one!!

Nooooooo way!! KA-BOOM!!! BAM!! Dang, what was THAT!!!? That is the log that old Jimmy was not allowed to pull out of the water!:greenchainsaw:

Sincerrely and God bless you all.

Sincerely
Ed & Rhonda
Angel fire Timber LLC


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 29, 2009)

Since those logs are worth so much you would think that he would a real mill and not a chainsaw. I think a real mill would cut better than a chainsaw.


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 29, 2009)

bigskyguy5 said:


> [/SIZE] I thought that I would let everyone know Aqua loggings website.
> 
> www.ssaqualogging.com when you all get a chance check it out and read why they came and took his logs. He tried to get a permit to do what he does. The state said we never had a permit for that. So go do what you want. He did. He may not be the all around swell guy to work for, but he is clearing out alot of old dead heads floating around and i can assure anyone you do not want to run in too one!!
> 
> ...




I didn't see anything about his charges or permits


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 29, 2009)

we no about the wedsite look at axmen tom trees


----------



## sawyerloggingon (Apr 30, 2009)

From brief clip I saw it looked like he was useing a Logosol. They are very nice and I almost but one before I decided on a band saw. If the woods as valuable as he says it is though, he's wasting alot of wood useing a chainsaw mill instead of a bandsaw,maybe he didn't think this through. Imagine that!


----------



## sawyerloggingon (Apr 30, 2009)

but= bought:censored:


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 30, 2009)

sawyerloggingon said:


> but= bought:censored:



I figured it out. Typing doesnt seem to be a strong skill here.


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 30, 2009)

sawyerloggingon said:


> From brief clip I saw it looked like he was useing a Logosol. They are very nice and I almost but one before I decided on a band saw. If the woods as valuable as he says it is though, he's wasting alot of wood useing a chainsaw mill instead of a bandsaw,maybe he didn't think this through. Imagine that!



Ya, he is waisting alot of valuable wood by using a chainsaw.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 1, 2009)

well if he does make that kind of $$... and he gets the SS :censored::censored: up and running... he ought to invest in a band saw and mount it right on the SS :censored::censored: and process the logs before he gets back to shore so when the DNR comes to his place looking for logs... there is nothing but planks...


----------



## stumpjumper83 (May 3, 2009)

*washington DNR on S&S Aqua theft*

http://www.dnr.wa.gov/BusinessPermits/News/Pages/nr09_035.aspx

basically they have been acused to stealing timber from the state's streams...


when I saw the show I though that nabbed him for messin up the river bank dragging logs out. The man has no clue as for what equipment he should be using to do a particular job. A simple loader tractor would be much easier than trying to us a log to re-grade the bank.


----------



## sefh3 (May 6, 2009)

So I watched the episode on Monday night. Why was his chainsaw smoking so bad? I have never ran a mill with a chainsaw just wondering why so much smoke.


----------



## JCBearss (May 6, 2009)

Amazingly he has clamned down...almost seems like a human being too bad he could not have shown that at first


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 6, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> Amazingly he has clamned down...almost seems like a human being too bad he could not have shown that at first



maybe he is back on his meds?


----------



## Freyboy23 (May 6, 2009)

Jimmy what a Joke!! thats all I have to say about him!!:jawdrop:


----------



## Freyboy23 (May 10, 2009)

JIMMY is a joke!! hahahah


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 10, 2009)

stumpjumper83 said:


> http://www.dnr.wa.gov/BusinessPermits/News/Pages/nr09_035.aspx
> 
> basically they have been acused to stealing timber from the state's streams...
> 
> ...



wow hes going up the river:jawdrop: tom trees


----------

